# A question for the board.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody have a hook on where to get holographic/prism tape for sticking to lures? Thanks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i've seen it at bass pro IRL. dunno about their website.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Janns net craft has all the lure making supplies you need


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Mr. payne. That jest shines. Perzactly what I was lookin fer. Also thanks dude.


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

also check barlows tackle they have prizm tape for seemingly everything!
good hunting and tight lines!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks dsg, bookmarked it.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Reflective Tape*



wdbrand said:


> Thanks dsg, bookmarked it.


Just exactly, kind Sir; are you up to now?? Just curious C2


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*A better*

mousetrap Charlie.


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

prizm tape for mice... lol thats a laugh! though i have used it to trap those incredibly curious yet annoying racoons lol it worked though.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Inside joke.


----------

